

Story Behind “The Secret History of Silicon Valley” Part IV (2009) - ra
http://steveblank.com/2009/04/13/story-behind-%E2%80%9Cthe-secret-history%E2%80%9D-part-iv-undisclosed-location-library-hours/

======
redthrowaway
Re-titling this submission really removed a lot of information from the title.
I get the desire to discourage editorializing, but it'd be nice if, when the
mods change a title, they ensure the new one is not worse than the old.

~~~
skilesare
I agree....the whole reason this was interesting was because there is a
connection between blank, a lot of readers, and the Snowden case.

------
mholt
What's with the hidden "74HGZ" text at the end of the first paragraph?

~~~
fnordfnordfnord
Also appears here: [http://steveblank.com/category/secret-history-of-silicon-
val...](http://steveblank.com/category/secret-history-of-silicon-
valley/page/2/)

------
greenyoda
The entire 15-part series - "The Secret History of Silicon Valley" \- can be
found here, along with a a video presentation and a lot of background
material:

[http://steveblank.com/secret-history](http://steveblank.com/secret-history)

It's the story of how Silicon Valley got its start doing government
contracting during WWII and the Cold War.

------
fnordfnordfnord
I should be asleep but this has caught my interest.

 _" These next series of posts chronicles the untold story of how one
professor returning from one war decides to enlist Stanford University in
waging the next one and by accident, laid the foundation for Silicon Valley,
venture capital and entrepreneurship as we know it today."_

[http://steveblank.com/2009/08/03/the-secret-history-of-
silic...](http://steveblank.com/2009/08/03/the-secret-history-of-silicon-
valley-part-vii-we-fought-a-war-you-never-heard-of/)

